# EEVA & GCRM



## whigers (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello ladies,

We have just had a failed frozen cycle. Our embryo didn't survive the thaw. We have had 3 failed ICSI cycles so far. We have been with ERI (Edinburgh) up to now.

I was at a conference on infertility on Saturday & heard about EEVA that GCRM (Glasgow) do.

Has anyone else used EEVA? Anyone used it GCRM? I know its fairly new.

We are very undecided about what to do next. My gut feeling is that we should move to GCRM & try EEVA as this may then tell us if our embryos are ever going to be viable but at the same time, ERI seems to have the best success rates in Scotland but I don't know if this should be enough of a reason to stay.

Desperately looking for any help, guidance, support anyone can offer.

Thanks

Whigers x

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=302433.0#ixzz2LwLUeZmp


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hiya Wingers, sorry for your failed thaw 

I think that once you find yourself with a poor prognosis, that success rates are completely redundant and you do need to chase the technologies and protocols that might help you.

EEVA will not improve your outcome, but like you said it might help you to see what is wrong. Kind of. Even if they see something abnormal, they won't know exactly what it's implications are because the don't understand enough about the inner workings of embryos yet. It's more like an embryo selection tool but if an embryo is going to work it'll work regardless iykwim.

If you want to know the viability of embryos before implantation then you'd need embryo chromosome screening. 

You might find that all of your embryos are duds in which case it will be likely to be the same again without interventions such as sperm selection, intense supplementation, antibiotics, etc, but it might make it easier to stop trying.

If they all come back viable then you'd have to start thinking about implantation and getting your uterus and immunes checked.

Or, you could do all of the above right away and then if the cycle still fails, then you'd know that nothing else could be done at least xx


----------



## whigers (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello L_ouise, 

Thanks so much for your reply & advice.

You are so right about the success rates.  Our chances are looking pretty slim with never having a pregnancy, 3 failed ICSI & 1 failed FET.  I think with EEVA it at least may give us peace of mind & acceptance that our embryos are duds (or perhaps not) & so move on to another path.

I've had my uterus checked & it was all fine.  Had an endometrial scratch too in January.  I have read up on the immunes but not looked into it properly yet so perhaps I should.    I think I may speak to GCRM about the immunes & get their take on them.

I just so wish some doctor could tell us what the right thing to do was!

I see you have quite a journey too as well.  What does AOA mean?  How do you find the strength to carry on?  I am really struggling right now.

Take care.

Whigers xxx


----------



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi Whigers, 

I was just at GCRM yesterday for my first consultation. I was told EEVA is the best way forward for me as i've had two failed ICSI' with only one embryo in all. I'm still unsure about this treatment probably because it might tell me something i may not want to hear. Let me know what you are deciding to do and if you want to chat.


----------



## whigers (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Sarah K,

Are you based in Glasgow? We are in Edinburgh so would need to use the satellite clinic. Which Dr did you see?

Like you, we are still very undecided. Well, my gut feeling is to move to GCRM & try EEVA. This may end up telling us that all our emryos are duds but at least we would then know not to pursue any further cycles using our own egg/sperm. My partner is of the opinion that we have been with ERI for so long now that they know us welll & how I react to the drugs so we should stay there. Looking at success rates, ERI still seem to have the best in Scotland but we never try anything different with them, its just a numbers game. So at this stage, I have no idea what we are going to do. I am just starting to really worry about my age as I am 38 in November so time is not on our side.

How long did you wait for your consulation? What happens next? When would you actualy start your ICSI?

Thanks so much for taking the time to reply.

Whigers xxx

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=302461.0#ixzz2M5fBSaAa


----------



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey,

We saw Marco Gaudoin, he was nice, easy going, made us feel at ease. I'm pretty sad about this news tho, i had no idea my AMH levels were low, my previous clinic in Aberdeen does not test this. I've to take supplements for three months and we will start treatment in three months. I'm more than happy with the clinic just scared to death about finding out the truth. I think if you decide on GCRM, then you can always go back. I got an appointment within a couple of weeks of phoning. 

xx


----------

